# Trails around Landstuhl



## Pedigre (Nov 24, 2008)

I just returned from a week in Landstuhl, Germany and although I didn't really have the time to ride if I wanted to, am curious what I may have missed out on...especially considering I may be going back again at a later date.


----------



## jvanhuis (Sep 5, 2009)

You missed some tasty single track. Trails around the hospital and castle are fast and short, but you can link them together for a decent ride. Trails out near Gelterswoog are a little more technical, but a lot of fun. The local club here www.theracc.com has weekly rides year round or you could post on the RACC site and someone will be more than happy to show you the trails. Either bring your bike next time or rent from Outdoor Rec. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Pedigre (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I guess I should have stayed an extra day or two. I had been told there was a local club by one of the LTCs in the class I was there teaching. Her husband is in it, and I presume it's the RACC. She said they go riding like every Thursday.


----------



## jvanhuis (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, it wasn't LTC xx was it (a waaaay pregnant Trauma Doc)? That would be my wife, she was in some class last week. And yes, Tuesday and Thursday are the main rides.


----------



## Pedigre (Nov 24, 2008)

jvanhuis said:


> a waaaay pregnant Trauma Doc.


lol yes, that would be the one. Btw, congrats on the new 29er :thumbsup:


----------



## jvanhuis (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, just got to wait for the APO fairy to do her magic, hopefully only a week or so more. Seriously, look us up next time you're in town and we'll show you the trails.


----------



## Pedigre (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'll do just that...although the talk is of us coming back in Jan Feb...brrrrrrr...


----------



## firedawg225 (Jun 29, 2008)

My friend tried talk to the ramstien club and no one got back to him. we are in Belgiu but are will to travel to ride some of germenies rides. we heard there are some nice ones there. i'll try the other site you recommended. thanks


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

firedawg225 said:


> My friend tried talk to the ramstien club and no one got back to him. we are in Belgiu but are will to travel to ride some of germenies rides. we heard there are some nice ones there. i'll try the other site you recommended. thanks


Try these guys out, their a little closer to you then K-town...

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Mountainbikegermany/


----------



## firedawg225 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the info. i'm a member of them too. We travel to Ramstien all the time. Since were a GSU of ramsiten. I'll be up for a week 2 weeks from today. just want some new places to ride or someone toride with.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

firedawg225 said:


> thanks for the info. i'm a member of them too. We travel to Ramstien all the time. Since were a GSU of ramsiten. I'll be up for a week 2 weeks from today. just want some new places to ride or someone toride with.


Have you tried the F-Trail at Rodalben, it's only 15 min from Landstuhl??? I highly recommend it!!! I'd luv to give you a tour but my weekends are booked until after the new year...

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...-europe-germany/trail/PRD_383003_4537crx.aspx


----------



## firedawg225 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the info. might look into it. might bring my new bike out and break it in. i'll be getting a 2010 trek Fuel Ex 9 next week


----------



## jvanhuis (Sep 5, 2009)

Firedawg225 - Post here or on theracc.com when you're here at Ramstein. There is usually 5 or so guys doing the F-trail every weekend and a few night rides during the week. Bring lights if you got em, fun trails around here in the dark. I'm sure we can round up a few guys to ride when you're here.

Jamie


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I found this on You Tube...it's just an small example of what you can exspect at Rodalben...


----------

